# Hey guys a quick pic



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

From today, any comments, improvements are most welcome. Excuse my skin i have pretty bad acne scars on my delts and all over my back 

I hope to compete next year in the nabba 1st timers scotland.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking good all round. Hard to establish symmetry and proportion due to the way you are standing.

Good job


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

awesome progress pal, you should do well at a comp!


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

Top half good and always good to see people remember there legs! good legs from the pic mate, well done and keep at it.

Annoying as hell when you see a good top section but then people ignore there legs!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Where about in Scotland are you from mate?


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks guys, del im from Inverness m8.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

great physique mate, alot of mass and quite lean too


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

gym rat said:


> great physique mate, alot of mass and quite lean too


Thanks buddy. :cool2:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Looking v good, how long you been training / eating right?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking good mate.

age? weight? height? etc?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Looking ace mate.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

look decent dude!!!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

looking well bro...reckon your well on the right track...keep training hard!!!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Liam said:


> Looking v good, how long you been training / eating right?


Thanks mate, ive been training eating right for about 3-4 years now.



hilly2008 said:


> looking good mate.
> 
> age? weight? height? etc?


Thanks bud im 27, 220lbs and 5'11.

trying to get up to the magic 250lbs lol

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey tigger, looking good mate.

whats your cycle history?


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey tigger, looking good mate.
> 
> whats your cycle history?


hey matey, well not sure if i want to divuldge too much on here but lets say ive done 6+ cycles maybe more, mostly test deca and prop is my favs but like some eq now and then just the usual things, looking to try some slin soon as well.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Look really good mate, post some pics when you start preparing for the comp.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> hey matey, well not sure if i want to divuldge too much on here but lets say ive done 6+ cycles maybe more, mostly test deca and prop is my favs but like some eq now and then just the usual things, looking to try some slin soon as well.


No worries mate! :thumb:

your looking great, i'd look at the calves but it could be a bad angle/pic


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Look really good mate, post some pics when you start preparing for the comp.





Incredible Bulk said:


> No worries mate! :thumb:
> 
> your looking great, i'd look at the calves but it could be a bad angle/pic


Cheers m8 looking good yourself in the avatar.

Cheers IB yeh im working on the calves, wanna start siting them too but im a bit scared lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

u mad?!

calve shots are meant to be the worst


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking good big man. You leaned out a little bit?


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

> hey matey, well not sure if i want to divuldge too much on here but lets say ive done 6+ cycles maybe more, mostly test deca and prop is my favs but like some eq now and then just the usual things, looking to try some slin soon as well.


cough cough! haha look good mate better lean like this than you did at 17 stone


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> u mad?!
> 
> calve shots are meant to be the worst


Indeed but no pain no gain eh!



PRL said:


> Looking good big man. You leaned out a little bit?


Thanks my bro means alot from you, yes leaned out a bit, amazing what a little bit of cardio does lol



danimal said:


> cough cough! haha look good mate better lean like this than you did at 17 stone


pmsl shut it u, yeah deffo feel better as well, not out of breath tying my laces haha


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

looking ace m8 breat work. :beer:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers grant u look good too in the avatar m8 :cool2:


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

looking really good there mate

i think get youll look very good ripped mate,

hope it happens next year bud.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers jeff mate

maybe see you up there :thumb:


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

haha,

you will mate :beer:


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

looking good mate, wait till you cut, youl look EVEN bette.r


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

delhibuilder said:


> looking good mate, wait till you cut, youl look EVEN bette.r


thanks mate, still got some mass to add before i cut :cool2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

VERY wide clavicals you should have a very impressive V taper if your back is up to scratch....nice one mate!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks Con

Trying to bring my back up, adding more thickness, what i need is more thickness on my lats but its coming. Ill try and get some more pics up soon.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry im so late tiger, just saw this thread mate.

Impressed mate. Youre looking good! Shoulder width is great and your legs have come up nicely...def on target for the nabba scotlands next year, you should do very well mate.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Wish I looked like that at 27!!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Adam thanks brother, means alot to hear that from you, im going to hammer the quads for the rest of the year and calves also, arms are gonna be hit hard too in fact maybe you could give me a copy of your arm routine as yours are some of the best guns on here, think if i had your arms size id be in with a great chance.

Cheers robbie, stick at it m8 it will come.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool mate, with around say 5 months of quality bulking and then a 3.5 month diet (16 weeks) you should be ready mate.

I cant even remember my old arm workout tbh mate, i train differently now you see, i hit arms twice per week but do less volume because i train them with other bodyparts now aswell.

But if i can remember vaguely it was as follows:

4 sets skullcrushers, last set drop set

4 sets cable pushdowns, last set drop set

2 sets dips superset with seated single arm tricep extension (on each arm)

4 sets barbell curls, last set drop set

3 sets seated dbell curls

2 sets preacher bbell curls superset with conc. curls (on each arm)

Thats a slight variation but v simmilar to one i used. Cant remember exactly.

Hmmm, im remembering the old days where i used to hammer my arms until they were super pumped and felt awesome, ive decided to change my methods with arms though because i gave myself bad bursitis in one elbow so want to wait for it to go until i can do 2 blitzing arms sessions each week. Besides paul has got putting more effort into different bodyparts these days to make me more complete...my arms tend to grow with pretty much anything.

But give the program a try mate, you should get awesome pumps


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers bro ill give it a whirl this week. :thumb:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Meh

MAN you look really good, wish i could look like that one day..

LUCKY SOD


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Looking good mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

colt24 said:


> Meh
> 
> MAN you look really good, wish i could look like that one day..
> 
> LUCKY SOD


lol thanks mate but i really dont see it.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Looking good mate :thumbup1:


cheers bud.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking big mate!


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> lol thanks mate but i really dont see it.


LOOK AT MY PIC!!

THEN LOOK AT YOURS

W*ANKER


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks makaveli

lol colt u will get there mate i started off small as well in fact i was really skinny, sh1t genetics etc so u can do it bud, if i can anyone can.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

you may not see it tiger but everyone else does. looking v good mate. your harshest critic will always be you. seems to be my case anyway!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks warrior


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Looking spot on mate - Great frame to add mass, in a few years you'll have packed on some quality muscle and you'll look huge.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers dude thats the plan


----------

